# my kits!!



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are very sweet,


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

These are this yrs kits.

They are all so sweet & wana keep them all!!!
There is an albino hob & a sable jill left, all the rest are reserved 4 ppl.


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

And i have more pics!!!

Any 1 got pics of their ferrets??


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine arn't kits anymore lol.
My oldest is 1 1/2 years and my other 3 are 1 year old


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

I've got 7 adults!

My oldest is 3yrs old,He is a sable point gib called smudge.
I have fluffy who is a 2yr old sandy hob.
Rosie who is 2yr old albino jill.
wolf who is a 1yr old DEW(dark eyed white)
Bracken who is a sandy jill 1yr old.
& smoaky who is a chocolate jill,& Bandit who is a sable jill both 1yyr old.
I have 15 kits from 4 litters.

I had smudge vasectamised so he was living happily with my girls in their buisness till i noticed bandit was looking like she was going to burst, so seperated her just incase she was in kit even though i thought it was a phantom as i thought there would be no chance smudge could of got her pregnante being vasectamised. Bandit had kits the nxt day, so smudge was streight out & to the vets 2 be fully castrated. He had been seperated from the jills for 7months prior this. When a hob is vasectamised there is a chance they can still reproduce within 6wks of the op.
Ihave homes for all but 2 kits. 1 albino hob & 1 sable polecat jill.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful :001_wub: Are you breeding again next year? If you are I'd love 2 of the kits! They're gorgeous!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

hello!

I might breed again nxt yr.

My jills are being really good mothers & look like they enjoy having the kits about. Im gona be gutted when they all go they are so much fun but hard work. I cant sneak past their cage to get anything with out them all hearing me & running to the door & squarking at me to get them out or feed them.

My sandy hob was bred with a Dew & threw some silver's, the colouring from the dew's parents, There is polecat some where down the line in her breeding.

Iv'e got two kits left as they were reserved but, the lady didn't want them any more. 1 is a polecat (sable) jill & the other is either a sandy jill or sable jill.
My friend was having a sable but might be having the sandy as the sable kit is a bit nippy. It's the only 1 of the kits whats not nip trained yet, well it is with me but if any 1 else picks her up she attacks them. Trying to get her out of it by scruffin & laying her on her bk 4 a few seconds, so many ppl think u either flick a ferrets nose or tap it when they bite but the nose is really sensative & if it's banged 2 hard will kill them. Scruffing works best as its more natural & what the alfa male/female would do. I also say NO! when i do it so when they do something bad i just have to say no & they stop it.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd love to have a couple next year when I have a bigger place, at the moment I only have enough space for my rats! Let me know if you breed next year 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

